# Modified bench top saw horses



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

About two years ago I made a pair of bench top saw horses out of some scrap plywood and they work well when I need to raise my work off the bench. However, they often require clamping in place to keep them from sliding around and then I have to clamp my work to the top of the horses.

Recently I saw where Woodsmith made some bench hooks out of 2 x 4s and the way they worked looked interesting so I used that concept to modify my bench top horses.

The modification is simply adding a removable hook to one end of the horse and a hole for a bench dog in the top of the opposite end. I made my hooks out of 1 x 2 poplar with two holes drilled in the face: one for a 1/4” bolt and one for a 1/4” dowel. The bolt attaches the hook to the horse and the dowel keeps it vertical and prevents it from turning. I’ll probably add a knob to the bolts for convenience. The end of the horse riser has a threaded insert for the bolt and a shallow hole for the alignment dowel. I’m able to leave the hooks attached when I store the bench top horses so I won’t misplace them.

Maybe you can adapt the concept to suit your bench top needs.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice idea Oliver. It's nice to have someone like you to help the less fortunate out. ""Like me""


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Good one Oliver.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice Oliver I think I may make one like it. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, Oliver. That'll work.


----------



## P.A. Gosselin (Aug 24, 2014)

Simply brilliant or is it brilliantly simple. Leonardo would be proud!


----------

